# 5th wheel



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

350 with power to spare on a rec double :lol: not 

07 CC/ D/A 26ft fiver with 19 ft lund pro v at the max of 65ft to the boat trailer
set the cruise and go just trailer run 70mph doubled 65mph


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

bklompy,

Opinions are like [email protected]#holes everybody has one. 
If you're refering to my post your signature says it all.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/recreational_double_21025_7.pdf


This is the SOS rules and regs on the recreational double for fifth wheels. 

In a couple weeks I am going to be doing my first double tow from GR up to Otsego Lake. Ive got my 01 half ton Chevy with the 5.8 in it, behind that will be my huge 20ft 1982 Nomad fiver, behind that will be my 15ft 1976 Seaking boat which is powered by a 1957 18hp Johnson...... it gets older the farther back you go on my train. :lol:

Might want to stay off 131 July 19th.


----------

